# Stupidity in California



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It would appear that California is going to effectively shut off most ammo sources available to those that live in that state. Who will sell ammo with the new Law in effect. I don't believe I would feel comfortable doing so.

You better start writing, calling, knocking on the door etc. of the Govenator before it is too late.

The following was copied from the M&P forum.

Obama has people helping him in many ways.

Clanger can you confirm this?

________________________

To: Cabela's California Customers 
From: Cabela's Communications 
Subject: California Assembly Bill 962 
Date: Sept. 22, 2009

We are writing to inform you of pending legislation that will restrict purchases of handgun ammunition in California and will terminate our ability to service your needs for certain products.

On Friday, Sept. 11, the California Assembly passed Assembly Bill 962, by a 44-31 vote.

Among other regulations, AB 962 would:

• Ban all mail-order and Internet sales of handgun ammunition. 
• Prohibit the retail sale, the offer for sale or the display of handgun ammunition in a 
manner that allows ammunition to be accessible to a purchaser without assistance of a 
vendor or employee. 
• Require that the delivery or transfer of ownership of handgun ammunition occur in a 
face-to-face transaction, with the deliverer or transferor being provided bona fide 
evidence of identity of the purchaser or other transferee.

That evidence of identity, which must be legibly recorded at the time of delivery, includes:

• The right thumbprint of the purchaser or transferee. 
• The date of the sale or other transaction. 
• The purchaser's or transferee's driver's license or other identification number and the 
state in which it was issued. 
• The brand, type and amount of ammunition sold or otherwise transferred. 
• The purchaser's or transferee's signature. 
• The name of the salesperson who processed the sale or other transaction. 
• The purchaser's or transferee's full residential address and telephone number. 
• The purchaser's or transferee's date of birth.

The bill is on the desk of Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger, where it awaits his consideration. He will have until Oct. 11 to sign or veto the bill. If he does not veto the bill, it will become law.

If you wish to comment on AB 962, you may contact Gov. Schwarzenegger by phone at (916) 445-2841, or via fax at (916) 558-3160. To e-mail Gov. Schwarzenegger, visit 
http://gov.ca.gov/interact

tumbleweed


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

TOF said:


> It would appear that California is going to effectively shut off most ammo sources available to those that live in that state. Who will sell ammo with the new Law in effect. I don't believe I would feel comfortable doing so.
> 
> You better start writing, calling, knocking on the door etc. of the Govenator before it is too late.
> 
> ...


So basically you will still be able to buy ammo, you just have to show a drivers license. And stores will have to keep it behind the counter.

Well here in NY they always have it behind a counter to start with, and now they are asking to see your pistol permit to buy it, which is basically like a drivers license anyway.

Restricting the purchase through the Internet is certainly crappy but the other part is SOP for many states already.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Also...*

Also you will not be able to sell more than 50 rounds to a friend or family member unless you have a license to sell ammo. The reason for this is to restrict ammo from the criminals, and we all know they will follow this law, not others, because this one is so well written.

Criminals are criminals because they do not follow the law, this is just a back door to grab the guns, or sorry the ammo so we cannot use the gun.

I can only hope that we get enough of the liberal bums currently in our congress and senate thrown out in the 2010 and 2011 electections to start reversing this crap!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

It sounds like now would be a good time to open a gun & ammo store in Reno or Las Vegas.


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

no wonder why everyone is stocking up on ammo. just keeps getting harder and harder


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

It appears they have removed the 50 rounds per month restriction from this bill. Probably has something to do with generating state sales tax revenue, same reason why the mail order ban.


----------



## shootingftw (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm so sick and tired of having to fight for everything f****** thing that I enjoy doing. WTF is wrong w/ this state?


----------



## shootingftw (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh, by the way, quick instructions to tell Arnold to veto: You can oppose AB 962 by calling 1-916-445-2841

First press 1
then 2
then 2
then 2 again VETO AB 962)


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

The Governor signed the bill...



> To the Members of the California State Assembly:
> 
> I am signing Assembly Bill 962.
> 
> ...


http://gov.ca.gov/press-release/13575/


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Why risk the political fallout by trying to ban guns... just ban the ammo, one step at a time.


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

Just one more chip off the gun owners block of rights!:buttkick:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

So, does this mean the Govenator is a full-blood Kennedy now? :smt076


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

funkypunk97 said:


> So basically you will still be able to buy ammo, you just have to show a drivers license. And stores will have to keep it behind the counter.
> 
> Well here in NY they always have it behind a counter to start with, and now they are asking to see your pistol permit to buy it, which is basically like a drivers license anyway.
> 
> Restricting the purchase through the Internet is certainly crappy but the other part is SOP for many states already.


Man..The more of this stuff I hear the less I dislike my Ol' Ky. Home. Depending on the shop ammo can be in front or behind the counter. The Walmarts here leave all the shotgun ammo in front. and they are about the most restrictive I've seen around here.

Asking to see a carry permit or license to me just sounds like a waste of time and that much more government to deal with. That's the government for you though. If you don't like something just regulate it out of existence.

If it was me I'd have a problem living in a state that had such restrictions. But I understand why there is no mas exodus from these places too. People do have to eat after all.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

Nobody here seems to get it.....this is a good bill that all criminals will obey. What is the matter with you, doubting Thomas's. It will reduce a lot of crime. Not only will crimnals follow this LAW, but all illegal aliens will also follow this law.

We have morons in our government if they belive we belive it was passed to reduce crime. It was passed to restrict our rights!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Arizona is going to build a fence like we need at our southern border except it will be along the Colorado River to keep you california criminals from buying up all our ammo.

You Kalifornians need to get some of your lazy citizens off their ass and to the polls to vote out your captors.

I realy liked the governators comments about microstamping. You realy need that law. :smt076

Good Luck. We will be watching. 

tumbleweed


----------

